# my misses wants to know if she can drink while on clen?



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

we are going around her sisters house tonight for a couple of drinks and she is worried about drinking while on clen, she started two days ago, she had 20mcg on her first day and 40mcg yesterday and 40mcg this morning?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

not too sure about the science behind it, but won't drinking sort of fight against the point of taking clen in the first place?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

why the fu.ck are you letting your mrs take clen?

Let me guess, she is under the impression its some miracle tablet and fat falls off? Does she even train/have a good diet.

(yes she can drink on clen, but it wont help her fat loss :lol: )


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Well if she is taking clen to lose weight and drinking adds weight........hmmmm


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> why the fu.ck are you letting your mrs take clen?
> 
> Let me guess, she is under the impression its some miracle tablet and fat falls off? Does she even train/have a good diet.
> 
> (yes she can drink on clen, but it wont help her fat loss :lol: )


What he said. Chuck it in the bin if you value her health.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

its just a lite house party nothing huge, she will only be having 3-4 malibu and cokes through out the whole night, i know drinking goes against trying to loose weight but she wanted to know if it would harm her?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

cas said:


> its just a lite house party nothing huge, she will only be having 3-4 malibu and cokes through out the whole night, i know drinking goes against trying to loose weight but she wanted to know if it would harm her?


not as much as the potential of clen alone could.

Not scare mongering, but these drugs have risks, quite low risk imo, but still higher then having a few drinks.

For instance, are you monitoring her blood pressure as clen can raise this quite dramatically (not good btw)


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

does she train ??? and are you aware of the risks ?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> why the fu.ck are you letting your mrs take clen?
> 
> Let me guess, she is under the impression its some miracle tablet and fat falls off? Does she even train/have a good diet.
> 
> (yes she can drink on clen, but it wont help her fat loss :lol: )


i am not her boss i don't tell her what to do...she is under no illusion of the health risks, diet... exercise etc


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

cas said:


> i am not her boss i don't tell her what to do...she is under no illusion of the health risks, diet... exercise etc


in that case, then fair play. crack on


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Why don't you get her on a test and tren cycle?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

cool, so about the drink?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

cas said:


> cool, so about the drink?


already said in first post she could drink. and also if she knows the risks and trains and diets, she is in the same boat as the rest of us so no problem.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

cas said:


> cool, so about the drink?


Haha cracking answer, most women are the boss of us, or so they think

Yes she can drink Cas, but like mentioned it sort of defeats the object, however im sure 2-3 Malibu and DIET cokes, wont be an issue health wise


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

synthasize said:


> Why don't you get her on a test and tren cycle?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


56 weeks with no PCT


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

synthasize said:


> Why don't you get her on a test and tren cycle?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


lolher clit will end up being larger than my d!ck


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

KRSOne said:


> 56 weeks with no PCT


LOL :rockon:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> already said in first post she could drink. and also if she knows the risks and trains and diets, she is in the same boat as the rest of us so no problem.


nice one, she said to me she would not drink a lot...i was concerned more than her, hence the thread


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> Haha cracking answer, most women are the boss of us, or so they think
> 
> Yes she can drink Cas, but like mentioned it sort of defeats the object, however im sure 2-3 Malibu and DIET cokes, wont be an issue health wise


lmao, did you read my pre-edit?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

cas said:


> lolher clit will end up being larger than my d!ck


Don't put yourself down mate

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

well she seems to be doing rather well, the drink didnt hurt her to much, she has lost 3" on her belly, 2" on her hips and 2 1/2" on her legs....

not bad for 9 days ay?


----------

